# get rid skunks



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Tryed giving animal contol a call?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've caught many skunks with a Hava-Heart trap-----try peanut butter, marshmallows and pancake syrup.


----------



## charles16 (Nov 23, 2015)

It's difficult to control skunks and squirrels with DIY methods and the hence help of a professional pest exterminator is the most. I advise you to quickly look for a nearby but good pest control services provider firm to help you get rid of these skunks and squirrels. Rodent removal of these rodents can only be done by a professional.


----------

